# Thanksgiving Camping



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

We are on our first ever Thanksgiving camping trip. Decided to go to Hershey, since it is open and it would give us a chance to hook up with Clarkely over the weekend at Pinch Pond!!









A really funny situation at Hershey. For those of you not familiar with High Meadow Campground, it is basically broken into two sections. The lower section is full hookups, tight sites, near the highway. The upper section has hookups (including cable), more space, but no sewer and is near the train tracks.

Well, seems most people prefer to have sewer near the highway. Here are pictures of the lower section.



















Here is our campsite in the upper section. That is us off in the distance.










Here is a view from the trailer.



















LOL&#8230;..There is nobody in the upper section except for us, not one other camper. I am able to do all kinds of obnoxious stuff. Got the football game on the TV, music cranked as loud as it will go, dogs out barking, yelling at the dogs to shut up, kids running through campsites, and the diesel idling for no apparent reason (not really) and I am not bothering anyone!!! I always wanted to do this.









Turkey is in the smoker, potatoes on the fire, stuffing and pies in the oven, winter brew in hand, football on the TV, weather is incredible, mid 50's and sunny. Thanksgiving camping rocks!!









DAN


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

WOW!! What a glorious looking day...and to have the entire section to yourselves to boot. Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

That's my kind of camping! Enjoy the long weekend!


----------



## 6J'sWilbraham (Jun 22, 2011)

Dan, sooo jealous you are out camping for Thanksgiving. Wish ours was not winterized. I was just talking with a friend of mine last week about going to that campground next summer with the kids. Enjoy the weekend !!


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

That's too funny! Glad y'all had a great time. Wish I had been camping for Thanksgiving! Oh well. I'm going camping in a couple of weeks. Can't wait!


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Yeah, but did your daughter have a good time, lol?


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

6J said:


> Dan, sooo jealous you are out camping for Thanksgiving. Wish ours was not winterized. I was just talking with a friend of mine last week about going to that campground next summer with the kids. Enjoy the weekend !!


Your kids will love Hershey. Try to make sure you are able to go during the week as the weekends in the park can be crazy busy. The Fall is also a good time to go. PM me if you need some suggestions on spots.

Hope our old trailer is holding up well for you. We really love our new trailer, but miss that old 25RSS!! She served us well.

DAN


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Insomniak said:


> Yeah, but did your daughter have a good time, lol?


Ha Ha!! Actually, I caught her smiling several times. The more the weekend went on, she seemed to get happier and happier. I think she knew this was the last trip of the year and that the trailer was going away for the winter. She even came out of her bunker and made a cameo appearance at the Pinch Pond Rally with Clarkely!







First time that has happened in a while.

Maybe the long cold winter will make her appreciate the times out camping? Hey, I can hope, can't I?

DAN


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

We went to our campground on Monday and came back home on Sunday afternoon, our longest trip so far in the new 301BQ. The temps were in the 50's during the day, and got down to about 35 degrees on Monday night. The 301 is definitely more difficult to heat than our old 28RSDS! The girls had a great time and made a few new friends, but the cold and windy weather kept the social butterflies inside the trailer a little more than usual. Instead of doing the Thanksgiving thing at the campground, we came off the mountain and went to my wife's brother's house about 90 minutes away. Maybe next year we'll have an actual camping Thanksgiving. We discovered a few problems with the furnace, lack of electrical outlets, and that damned Dometic toilet that slams so loudly when you flush, you can hear it two campsites away! I'll take those up in another thread and post a few pics.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Insomniak said:


> Yeah, but did your daughter have a good time, lol?


We actually saw a lot of her







she had dinner with us as well









Don't believe all the hype that she stays in the camper......... I don't










It was an excellent weekend with Dan and family, sydmeg1012 and two families he is friends with.....

Good weather, good food, and good company







. I hope we didn't warp Brandon to much Saturday night with our campfire conversations


----------



## 6J'sWilbraham (Jun 22, 2011)

TwoElkhounds said:


> Dan, sooo jealous you are out camping for Thanksgiving. Wish ours was not winterized. I was just talking with a friend of mine last week about going to that campground next summer with the kids. Enjoy the weekend !!


Your kids will love Hershey. Try to make sure you are able to go during the week as the weekends in the park can be crazy busy. The Fall is also a good time to go. PM me if you need some suggestions on spots.

Hope our old trailer is holding up well for you. We really love our new trailer, but miss that old 25RSS!! She served us well.

DAN
[/quote]

We have made some good memories this past summer with the camper. She tows quite well. Thanks for the tips on when to go.

Josh


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Insomniak said:


> ...... The 301 is definitely more difficult to heat than our old 28RSDS!


Time to add one of these....


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> ...... The 301 is definitely more difficult to heat than our old 28RSDS!


Time to add one of these....









[/quote]
Lol, then we'd have even less space for all the crap we can't live without when we go camping! We have two space heaters in the trailer that do a good job, but I just need to find the right setting. Too high and they run all the time, and too low leads to whining...


----------

